# Wie erkenne ich den Typ der Federgabel



## Roman_SK (17. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab bzw. glaube eine XCR 100 LO zu haben.
Da ich einen Service machen möchte (Federn durch weichere ersetzten, dichtungen tauschen usw...), will ich auf Nummer sicher gehn, nicht das dann die Teile nicht passen. Der Vorbesitzer hat alle Aufkleber entfernt, meinte aber das es sich um eine XCR 100 LO handelt.

Wie kann ich das feststellen?

Gruß Roman


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (17. April 2008)

Roman_SK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab bzw. glaube eine XCR 100 LO zu haben.
> Da ich einen Service machen möchte (Federn durch weichere ersetzten, dichtungen tauschen usw...), will ich auf Nummer sicher gehn, nicht das dann die Teile nicht passen. Der Vorbesitzer hat alle Aufkleber entfernt, meinte aber das es sich um eine XCR 100 LO handelt.
> ...



Hallo Roman,

die einzigste Möglichkeit ist ein Bild oder eine Nummer, die auf der Rückseite des Unterteils der Brücke eingeprägt ist. Sie fängt normalerweise mit FPB an und dann folgt ne Nummer. Falls du mir diese nennen kannst, kann ich dir ziemlich sicher sagen, welche Gabel du hast.

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman_SK (17. April 2008)

Die einzige Nummer die da drauf ist lautet: T05A0504


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (18. April 2008)

Roman_SK schrieb:


> Die einzige Nummer die da drauf ist lautet: T05A0504



So was ist da nicht drauf, oder? Kann auch auf der linken Seite stehen.


----------



## Roman_SK (20. April 2008)

Hab die Nummer gefunden *freu*
war garnicht so einfach, da die echt schlecht einsehbar war und sehr verdreckt.

FPB095 ist die Nummer


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (24. April 2008)

Roman_SK schrieb:


> Hab die Nummer gefunden *freu*
> war garnicht so einfach, da die echt schlecht einsehbar war und sehr verdreckt.
> 
> FPB095 ist die Nummer



Hi Roman,

Mhhhhhhhh.... das hört eher nach einer XC-Pro oder Duro an? Ich glaube jetzt kommen wir dann doch um ein Bild nicht herum.

Bist du dir sicher das es eine XCR sein soll?

Gruß

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE


----------



## Roman_SK (24. April 2008)

nein bin ich mir ja eben nicht. verkauft wurde sie mir als xcr.
werd ein bild machen und hier rein stellen.


----------



## Hateman (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte auch mal ne Frage um welche Gabel es sich hierbei handelt, soll eine 06er Axon sein, aber da die Aufkleber ab waren bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher...

die Nummer lautet FPB113 
Seriennummer T05C1208

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Hateman (1. Juni 2008)

^^ Würde es immernoch gerne Erfahren...


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (4. Juni 2008)

Hateman schrieb:


> ^^ Würde es immernoch gerne Erfahren...




Ich muss in Taiwan nachfragen.

Melde mich so bald ich die Info habe.

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE


----------



## GTTEMPEST (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ich habe ein GT Avalanche 1.0 Modell 2008 dort ist eine Suntour X100in Mattschwarz verbaut leider kann ich dazu keine infos auf der Website von Suntour finden. Die Nummer in der Brücke lautet FPB166 und die Seriennr.:T07D0723. Kann mir jmd sagen welches Modell es genau ist und wie sie aufgebaut ist? Zwecks wartung usw... in der anleitung steht nur allgemeines zu allen suntourgabeln.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (9. Juni 2008)

GTTEMPEST schrieb:


> Hallo Ich habe ein GT Avalanche 1.0 Modell 2008 dort ist eine Suntour X100in Mattschwarz verbaut leider kann ich dazu keine infos auf der Website von Suntour finden. Die Nummer in der Brücke lautet FPB166 und die Seriennr.:T07D0723. Kann mir jmd sagen welches Modell es genau ist und wie sie aufgebaut ist? Zwecks wartung usw... in der anleitung steht nur allgemeines zu allen suntourgabeln.
> 
> Mfg



Hallo,

Bei der X100 handelt es sich um eine Raidon. GT hat der Gabel einen neuen Namen gegeben damit sie sich besser in ihr Produktportfolio eingliedert. Infos zur Raidon kann du auf unsere Webpage runter laden.

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE TEAM


----------



## GTTEMPEST (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Danke Für die Info´s zur Gabel. Habe mir das datenblatt runtergeladen. Ich Hoffe ich habe lange freude an der Gabel.

Ps: Gibt es von Suntour auch Shock Boots für die Gabel?


----------



## balin (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Suntour-Team
ich habe da auch eine alte Gabel.

Die Nummer ist FPB095.

DANKE


----------



## Hateman (3. Juli 2008)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Ich muss in Taiwan nachfragen.
> 
> Melde mich so bald ich die Info habe.
> 
> ...



Lass mich mal raten, die Antort kam auf taiwanesisch zurück...


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (4. Juli 2008)

Hateman schrieb:


> Lass mich mal raten, die Antort kam auf taiwanesisch zurück...



Hi 

Ja irgendwie schon, es kam nämlich gar nichts zurück. Kannst du mir ein Bild hochladen, dann kann man das eigentlich auch ganz gut bestimmen.

Danke

Gruß

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE TEAM


----------



## nun_der_chef (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte auch noch eine Gabel mit der Nummer: FPB078 .
Vom Vorbesitzer wurden alles Aukleber entfernt.

Um welches Modell handelt es sich dabei?

Danke schon mal für die Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (25. März 2009)

nun_der_chef schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte auch noch eine Gabel mit der Nummer: FPB078 .
> Vom Vorbesitzer wurden alles Aukleber entfernt.
> ...



Hi,

muss nachschauen, sag bescheid wenn ich was rausgefunden habe.

Gruss

SR Suntour Service


----------



## Hateman (27. März 2009)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ja irgendwie schon, es kam nämlich gar nichts zurück. Kannst du mir ein Bild hochladen, dann kann man das eigentlich auch ganz gut bestimmen.
> 
> ...



Naja anhand von Fotos schätze ich mal das ist die hier...

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...fcfca34ad/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=130

Ich wollte halt nur sichergehen  Leider hab ich momentan keine Digicam, denn die hat Erfahrungen mit der Schwerkraft gemacht.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (30. März 2009)

Hateman schrieb:


> Naja anhand von Fotos schätze ich mal das ist die hier...
> 
> http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...fcfca34ad/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=130
> 
> Ich wollte halt nur sichergehen  Leider hab ich momentan keine Digicam, denn die hat Erfahrungen mit der Schwerkraft gemacht.



Hi,

deine Gabel sollte eine XCP75 oder XCP DJ sein. Die Nummer des Unterteils deutet auf diese beiden Modelle hin.

Beste Grüße

SR Suntour Service


----------



## Hateman (30. März 2009)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> deine Gabel sollte eine XCP75 oder XCP DJ sein. Die Nummer des Unterteils deutet auf diese beiden Modelle hin.
> 
> ...



Oh, da hat mich wohl einer übern Tisch gezogen 

*Edit* das kommt aber irgendwie nicht hin von der Form...

ich leihe mir mal die Digi-cam von meinem Kumpel aus und setz 2-3 Fotos hier rein.

Habe Sie als Axon verkauft bekommen...

Nummern waren (um eine verwechslung auszuschliessen) :
FPB113
Seriennummer T05C1208

Danke trotzdem schonmal für die Info...

Ich werde also die Fotos hier noch reinsetzen, wenn ihr dann ausschließen könntet, 
dass es eine Axon ist mach ich dem Verkäufer die Hölle heiß...


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (30. März 2009)

Hateman schrieb:


> Oh, da hat mich wohl einer übern Tisch gezogen
> 
> *Edit* das kommt aber irgendwie nicht hin von der Form...
> 
> ...



Hi Hateman,

Sorry ich habe deine Frage mit der von "nun-der-chef" verwechselt.

Mach mal ein Bild und lad es hoch, dann haben wir Gewissheit.

Danke

SR Suntour Service


----------



## Hateman (30. März 2009)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hi Hateman,
> 
> Sorry ich habe deine Frage mit der von "nun-der-chef" verwechselt.
> 
> ...



Wird heute Abend gemacht, hatte einen kleinen Schock erlebt grade


----------



## Hateman (2. April 2009)

So habs endlich geschafft, leider ist die Cam vom Kumpel auch nicht das goldene vom Ei, aber besser als keine cam...


----------



## Hateman (14. April 2009)

könntet ihr mal auf die Bilder gucken ?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (15. April 2009)

Hateman schrieb:


> könntet ihr mal auf die Bilder gucken ?



Hi Hateman,

sorry hatte dich etwas vergessen, kannst du mir bitte sagen welchen Standrohrdurchmesser die Gabel hat?

Danke

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Hateman (15. April 2009)

Der Standrohrdurchmesser beträgt ziemlich genau 3cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hateman (20. April 2009)

:-/


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (20. April 2009)

Hateman schrieb:


> :-/



OK sollte eigentlich eine XCP 75 LO sein.

Gruß

SR Suntour


----------



## Hateman (20. April 2009)

die hier ? 

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...14b6b21f1/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=594

die Tauchrohrpartie sieht irgendwie anders aus...

das soll also die Gleiche Gabel sein ?







noch eine XCP von Ebay :





und meine Gabel:





Also woran ist zu erkennen, dass es sich um eine XCP- 75 LO handelt ? die 30mm Standrohre hat auch eine XCM eine AXON, und viele andere Suntour Gabeln. Gebt mir bitte mal eine Antwort mit Begründung. Danke


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (21. April 2009)

Hateman schrieb:


> die hier ?
> 
> http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...14b6b21f1/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=594
> 
> ...



Hi,

so jetzt haben wirs, danke für das seitlich Bild. Wie du eventuell sehen kannst, sind noch die Umrisse des Axon aufklebers sichtbar. Desweiteren stehen unten am Ausfallende D-LO. Diese Aufkleber wurde nur beim Model Axon D LO verwendet.

Die Rätselslösung ist: Du hast eine AXON D LO 

Gruß

SR Suntour


----------



## Hateman (21. April 2009)

ok, danke


----------



## ado76 (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo SR Suntour Team,

auch ich haette eine Gabel zu identifizieren.

FPB165
# TA 01231440

Bilder im Anhang.

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruss,
Ado


----------



## ado76 (13. Juni 2013)

Kann ich noch mit einer Antwort rechnen?


----------



## alsebka (24. Juni 2013)

Hätte da auch eine Frage. Habe 2011 nen Stevens s7 (2010er) gekauft. Dran is ne Epicon RLD (FPB165). Da die Decals wohl von Stevens geändert wurden, kann ich schlecht sagen aus welchem Jahr die Gabel ist... Ich schätze aber dass es ne 2010er ist.
Könnt ihr mir sagen aus welchem Jahr die stammt und ob mit Spacern oder dem Pin der Federweg geändert wird? Würde die gerne zu meinem Händler geben für eine Wartung und Federwegverstellung. Danke!


----------



## 85358853 (10. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mir eine zweiBrückenfedergabel bei ebay gekauft und würde gerne wissen was es für eine ist ? Sie hat nur eine Serien Nummer auf dem Einbau Rohr sie lautet HL-TEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (12. Juni 2017)

Hi 85358853,

wenn es eine Doppelbrückenfedergabel ist müsste es eine von diesen sein: Die Aktuelle RUX, die frühere RUX-Baureihe oder die Duro Tripple.

Bei der Aktuellen RUX befindet sich die Seriennummer auf der Rückseite der unteren Brücke: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/de/bike/federgabel/RUX-27-5-5341.html
Diese Serienummer wird mit T anfangen dann ein A bis G an der zweiten Stelle haben (je nach Baujahr) und dann eine Zahlenabfolge mit 8 Ziffern. Die Seriennummer kannst du für genaue Produktinfos auf unserer Homepage auf der rechten Seite unter "Identifizieren sie ihr Produkt" eintippen: http://cms.srsuntour-cycling.com

Oder du hast ein füheres Modell der RUX welches vor rund 10 Jahren gebaut wurde. Darauf deutet hin, dass auf deinem Steuerrohr "hi-ten" steht, was auf ein hi-ten-Stahl-Steuerrohr hindeutet. Es könnte aber auch die DURO Tripple sein, die auch in etwa vor 10 Jahren gebaut wurde.
Sag bescheid, falls es eine der beiden ist. Ich versuche dann gerne Infomaterial für dich zu organisieren.

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## Manitu179 (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo.

Ich habe auch noch eine alte Gabel. 
In der Beschreibung des Bikes stand drin das es sich um eine XCP 75 LO handelt.
Auf der Gabel ist aber ein Aufkleber SR Suntour XCR. 
Was ist es nun für eine?
Hinten steht FPB095 drauf.
   
Danke


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (29. Mai 2018)

Hi Manitu179,

XCP muss ein Tippfehler sein denn XCP gab es nie.
XCR, wie es auf der Gabel steht, ist richtig.

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## Manitu179 (29. Mai 2018)

Hi Chris.
Alles klar dann weiß ich Bescheid.
Ich danke dir.
Lg Manfred


----------

